# vaccinations??



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi there,
Couldnt find a thread with info on vaccines so starting one.
A few years ago I looked into vaccinations for ferret and was told that the single distemper vaccine was no longer available. Instead u had to use the combined dog vaccine (incuded distemper, hepatitis and parvo) at a dilute rate and it wasnt uncommon for ferrets to have adverse reaction to this.
As distemper was quite rare these days it might be safer not to bother esp as they where not working ferrets.
My question....have thing changed now? If not and u have a working ferret do u risk the vaccine or risk not getting distemper???
All answers appreciated thank u in advance


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't work my ferrets so i don't have them vaccinated against canine distemper.
All i do know is if you decide to have the vaccine, you need to stay at the vets for at least 30mins after the jab just incase an alergic reaction happens.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

This was something I was interested in finding out about too...

But what about if you take your ferret outdoors... on walks, to the park etc?


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi 
2 yrs ago i had 2 sandy hob kits
Got both vaccinated, 1st 1 was fine then they went bk at 12wks when they needed the 2nd part of the vaccine. 1 was fine, the other had a really bad reaction & ended up dying. Was a really bad time. He was having fits & was really ill for a wk b4 he finally passed away. When he started having the sezures i was thinking about getting him put to sleep, I kept hoping he would get better & the day he died he actually had improved & things were looking up 4 him afew hours b4. I was due 2 visit him at the vets, just b4 i was setting off i got a call saying he was deteriarating so i said i didn't want him suffering any longer so i decided he was going 2 be put to sleep after i had seen him 1 last time. I rushed to the vets & had to wait to c him. When i finally got to see him the vetenary nurse who was bringing him 2 me said he had died on the way up 2 c me. In a way i was glad i didn't have to make that desision 2 end his life as he was only a baby & he was finally out of pain.
It still hurts talking about it now but i don't want any 1 going through what i did if they don't have 2. I think all vaccines should be properly tested & if they are not safe should not be available.
I had a postmortum done on sun-dance(my kit) Ididn't have to pay for it, the vaccine company did, not long after a vaccine was taken off the market.
They would not let me see the postmortum results, but tried saying it was pneumonia he died from which was them trying to cover their backs as my vet even agreed with me it was the vaccine, he also said just b4 a person or animal dies pneumonia sets in & attacks the emune system, so there would be pneumonia in the results but that wasn't the cause of death, he actually said he thought they were trying to cover their backs.
I was going 2 sue the vaccine company to make shure this wouidn't happen again, but didnt have the results of the postmortum as they wouldn't show me them never mind give them to me 2 prove it.
I've had ferrets 19yrs now & never had a problem with distemper other than when i got them vaccinated 2yrs ago. Ihave 7 adults & 15 kits at the minute, none of mine are being done ever again & i tell ppl what happened 2 sunny & most of them decide not to get it done. most dogs are vaccinated now so its a less common desease.


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

I walk my ferrets out on harness & leads.
You don't need to take your ferret out of your house to contract distemper.
It can infact via trainers & shoes bein walked into your home.
I was told this by a vet.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

sam dingle! said:


> I walk my ferrets out on harness & leads.
> You don't need to take your ferret out of your house to contract distemper.
> It can infact via trainers & shoes bein walked into your home.
> Iwas told this by a vet.


I've read that too. I walk my ferrets on a lead and harness every weekend and i know a few people who have never had a ferret contract canine distemper


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

hi I have all my guys vaccinated and have had no probs. I believe it's a personal choice. I take my guys loadsa places and they are brilliant. The VET charged me for the vial £30.00 but that can do 2 ferrets so 2 for the price of one. I believe the vaccine is just for distemper, am visiting the VET tomorrow and will ask.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I have over 100 ferrets and dont vaccinate, its personal choice. 

Distemper is on the rise again as many people are no longer vaccinating their dogs, ive personally never come across a ferret with distemper but never say never, i have heard of several ferrets having reactions to the vaccine though.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> I have over 100 ferrets and dont vaccinate, its personal choice.
> 
> Distemper is on the rise again as many people are no longer vaccinating their dogs, ive personally never come across a ferret with distemper but never say never, i have heard of several ferrets having reactions to the vaccine though.


I remember speaking to someone a while ago that had her hob vaccinated against canine distemper and that hob had a serious allergic reaction, poor thing


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

They should have an adrenalin shot on standby, worth hanging around your vets for a while after.

distemper is very serious and especially with a lot of ferrets its so contagious usually wiping the lot out its still something im considering and not rushing into.


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Both of my guys have had the distemper vacination with no side effects. I didnt get asked to stay at the vets but he did say keep an eye on them over the next couple of weeks. I had reg and ron done as I didnt want to take the chance when taking them out on walks and shows too. But it is personal choice


----------

